# Joshua Bell - "Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://music.amazon.com/albums/B07XC94WWK?fbclid=IwAR3cK_GdYYtHu33h3LWIuKPZv1D0qkYh5LtWVMfypclx3gM0_331CqlJfi0


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

He made the C# Nocturne famous for violin, so he decided to do another one as an Amazon original.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

If you aren't a member, you can buy the track here:

https://www.amazon.com/Nocturne-Fla...bell+nocturne+op+9+no+2&qid=1570238288&sr=8-1


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Here is a live Youtube performance:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captain we have a thread for things like this.

Pieces that have blown you away recently?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Captain we have a thread for things like this.
> 
> Pieces that have blown you away recently?


I'm just sharing the work, it's not that it necessarily blew me away. It did, but that's not why I'm posting about it! Slightly different intentions.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Captain we have a thread for things like this.
> 
> Pieces that have blown you away recently?


Rogerx, why must you be the "we already have this thread" police? Sharing a song is not the same as saying "this piece blew me away".


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> Rogerx, why must you be the "we already have this thread" police? Sharing a song is not the same as saying "this piece blew me away".


Not true, it's just a track from album, imagine _ever_ single track another topic. Like I did for you works in another thread is as good as it gets.
Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I agree this is not necessarily another this piece blew me away, more like here's a newer arrangement I discovered, what do you think? Personally, I generally don't like rearrangements of a famous tune if I don't feel it adds to the original, as in this case.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Lovely performance by Bell!


----------

